# Valve to drain oil from the drain pipe



## Firefighter (Nov 10, 2018)

1) what is the size and thread used on the Ariens 28 Deluxe 306cc TLC Engine at the drain pipe?
2) suggestions for adding a Petcock/valve on the drain pipe?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

See attached.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

JSUP did you make that or can you buy that??


Sweet!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

I was thinking about this for mine since the drain tube is to right side behind tire?????


https://www.homedepot.com/p/12-mm-O...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-206184635-_-206184636-_-N


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I was thinking about this for mine since the drain tube is to right side behind tire?????
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/12-mm-O...PIPHorizontal2_rr-_-206184635-_-206184636-_-N


Drainzits work great, especially for only $16 at Home Depot! Just did the oil change on my HSS1332ATD with one and didn't spill a drop!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> JSUP did you make that or can you buy that??
> 
> 
> Sweet!



I made it. I don't like the quality of what's out there "pre made". Cost me about $18 with parts from Home Despot. I kept the cap at the end, just in case the ball valve gets hit and opens on accident.


I've done similar on some friends machines.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

here is a good one for tecumseh or briggs....both have 3/8 I believe???


Although my tube seems to measure .562 in OD before threads.


Anyone know Drain Hole thread measurement for Tecumseh???


----------



## Firefighter (Nov 10, 2018)

Nice, thanks for the collective input...I’m off to HD!


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

jsup said:


> I made it. I don't like the quality of what's out there "pre made".  Cost me about $18 with parts from Home Despot. I kept the cap at the end, just in case the ball valve gets hit and opens on accident.
> 
> 
> I've done similar on some friends machines.



That must make it so easy!!! Like the solidness of it. 

Glad you kept the cap... that was my thought if some how valve opened accidentally what could stop it.....Ahhhh Cap.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> Drainzits work great! Just did the oil change on my HSS1332ATD with one and didn't spill a drop!



I would like to do what JSUP did to his but I think with location of Drain tube....I think Drainz it is the call. Hopefully will not have to remove tire any more. Although I just use green lawn mower tube for oil changes on my Tec and it makes it past tire now but doesn't secure well though.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> here is a good one for tecumseh or briggs....both have 3/8 I believe???
> Although my tube seems to measure .562 in OD before threads.
> Anyone know Drain Hole thread measurement for Tecumseh???


 It appears that the older Tecumseh drains were 1/4-18 thread, but the newer ones are likely M10?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> I would like to do what JSUP did to his but I think with location of Drain tube....I think Drainz it is the call. Hopefully will not have to remove tire any more. Although I just use green lawn mower tube for oil changes on my Tec and it makes it past tire now but doesn't secure well though.



Here's one I did for a friend, its on a Toro from the side . The thing is to do a 90 right off the oil pan.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

SimplicitySolid22 said:


> here is a good one for tecumseh or briggs....both have 3/8 I believe???
> 
> Although my tube seems to measure .562 in OD before threads.
> 
> Anyone know Drain Hole thread measurement for Tecumseh???


At 0.562", that sounds like it may be 1/4 NPT (0.540" outside diameter), depending on where exactly you're measuring. 3/8 NPT would be much larger: 
https://www.engineersedge.com/hardware/taper-pipe-threads.htm

The Drainzit seems cool. For some reason I thought they were more expensive. 

jsup, I like your setup. I wish I'd thought to put a 90-degree down-elbow on my machine  I just did an extension tube with a cap. Good call keeping the cap on it, too much risk (IMO) of something bumping the valve. 

Though with the cap, it seems like the valve becomes slightly redundant? You still need tools to change the oil, for instance. If you wanted to save some money on hardware, it seems like you could skip the valve, and stay with just the extension, elbow, and cap? I'm not trying to criticize, I like it, you just got me thinking.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

Firefighter said:


> 1) what is the size and thread used on the Ariens 28 Deluxe 306cc TLC Engine at the drain pipe?
> 2) suggestions for adding a Petcock/valve on the drain pipe?


Did anybody answer the #1 question? I would also like to know the size and thread.


Thanks


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Someone above suggested new techumseh is m10
If you don’t have a thread gage drain oil then lean machine over with gas off and take drain plug to hardware store to determine size

Here is drainzit from Hd 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

jsup said:


> I made it. I don't like the quality of what's out there "pre made". Cost me about $18 with parts from Home Despot. I kept the cap at the end, just in case the ball valve gets hit and opens on accident.


Nice job on the valve setup! And while I'm a serious fan of changing the oil on engines, I have to ask: If you're still using the cap on the end anyway, what is the advantage of the valve? (Don't get me wrong, I'd keep the cap on there too if only to keep the insides of the assembly clean... but if you have to fiddle with the cap anyway then the valve seems redundant.)


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I gotta say, these intrigue me. I never thought of plumbing fittings with a valve.

I have old Tecumseh's, with the drain pipe and cap coming off the right side. All I did was buy some clear vinyl gas tubing whose ID matched the OD of the pipe. The other end is a 32 oz plastic paint mixing cup (so I can measure how much oil was used/left and can view the oil for gas/water etc) with a couple holes punched for a zip tie on it with a good 12 or so inch piece of tubing zipped to it.

I put another zip tie on the open end of the tube ready to pull tight. Then I remove the pipe cap and shove the open end of the tube on, and zip tie it to the pipe to seal (a shop paper towel under the pipe for spillage), then tilt the machine on it's left wheel with a small length 4x6 block of wood. 

Half hour later it's drained dry. And I can use it on the other machine as well. When drained, pour into my vehicle oil change catcher overnight for future recycling, paper towel the mixing cup to clean, ready for the next change.

$2 oil change rig for two machines.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Heavy duty aluminum foil can be molded into a trough and into oil pan. I do this when changing Harley oil filters and car filters


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

IDEngineer said:


> Nice job on the valve setup! And while I'm a serious fan of changing the oil on engines, I have to ask: If you're still using the cap on the end anyway, what is the advantage of the valve? (Don't get me wrong, I'd keep the cap on there too if only to keep the insides of the assembly clean... but if you have to fiddle with the cap anyway then the valve seems redundant.)



The reason for the cap is just in case the valve fails, gets hit and moves. Simply a safety precaution. Since it is 90 degrees to the other pipe, it comes off cleanly, and easily. Just take the cap off first, then turn the falve. There's no "fiddling" with it in terms of oil coming out while you're trying to remove the cap.


Oh, and on my old machine some oil eventually started getting by the ball valve. I was too lazy to change it and the cap just kept most of it in. It was very little, but a leak none the less.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

groomerz said:


> Heavy duty aluminum foil can be molded into a trough and into oil pan. I do this when changing Harley oil filters and car filters
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have two of these, it may help with your Harley and OPE. 



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00REQZ468/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

It's a bit of a pain, but I just changed the oil on my new Pro 32 and wondered how I would get the oil into the pan without getting it all over the machine. I ended up using an old 18" oil funnel just held in place while the oil drains. If I position it just right, it stays in place. Not pretty or the most elegant solution, but it works for me and it was free.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

JSUP because the pipe is longer on the right hand side bended valve do you have to add more oil than required amount???? 

Just a thought...


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

ColdinMontana said:


> It's a bit of a pain, but I just changed the oil on my new Pro 32 and wondered how I would get the oil into the pan without getting it all over the machine. I ended up using an old 18" oil funnel just held in place while the oil drains. If I position it just right, it stays in place. Not pretty or the most elegant solution, but it works for me and it was free.


Your Hydro Pro32 must have a different engine (or at least oil drain) than my brand new 2018-2019 non-Hydro Pro32. On my Pro32, the oil drain is a metal pipe that sticks straight back from the engine base, under the handlebars. It would be hard to drip oil on the machine if I _*wanted*_ to... I'd have to tip the machine way forward, almost to the "service position", before the drip would start hitting the "gearbox". The two times I've changed the oil I've just randomly set an oil drain pan under the tube, removed the cap, and presto - it just drains into the pan. Wish my cars were as easy!


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I should have mentioned I have the Rapidtrak model. That metal pipe drains right over the height adjustment mechanism for the tracks. It's a couple of inches too short in my opinion. 





IDEngineer said:


> Your Hydro Pro32 must have a different engine (or at least oil drain) than my brand new 2018-2019 non-Hydro Pro32. On my Pro32, the oil drain is a metal pipe that sticks straight back from the engine base, under the handlebars. It would be hard to drip oil on the machine if I _*wanted*_ to... I'd have to tip the machine way forward, almost to the "service position", before the drip would start hitting the "gearbox". The two times I've changed the oil I've just randomly set an oil drain pan under the tube, removed the cap, and presto - it just drains into the pan. Wish my cars were as easy!


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I use a mityvac 7201 on my cars, for oil changes transmission fluid changes and small engines . I’ve used it to fill differentials and transfer cases. It can suck oil out then push the button and it will pump out into the new empty oil container you just poured into vehicle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

I use a MityVac for changing the oil on my inboard boat's engine. Easiest oil changes in the world on an engine like that. I agree for transmissions and gear cases too. But for small engines like snowblowers, just taking off the drain plug works fast and easy.


----------

